# The Self-Esteem Online Questionnaire



## Halo (Jan 11, 2007)

Once again I found another questionnaire at Psychology Today which was really accurate.  I took the test and when the results came back they were so right on.

The questionnaire can be found here: Self Esteem Test


----------



## Into The Light (Jan 12, 2007)

thanks halo, those are great questionnaires you've been posting.


----------



## Halo (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks Ladybug   I like taking online questionnaires myself and I only post the ones that I find are pretty accurate and worthy.  Also, I need something to keep me busy and occupied the last little while so finding and posting good, quality questionnaires has become my hobby 

More to come


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 19, 2007)

I took that test some 6 or 7 years ago and saved it (it was a paper version). I took it again about a month ago and it was amazing how much my self-esteem has improved. It's hard work, but you *can* feel better about yourself. I find that it helps me to tell myself that this is my life and I'm the star of my life -- not just somebody playing a bit part in someone else's life. I still have a lot more work to do, but I'm getting there.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks for sharing that, Benjamin. That is encouraging.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks for sending the link on this, Halo!  It is a good questionnaire and thought provoking especially on the needing approval from others questions.


----------



## Elizabeth (Aug 5, 2008)

Strange, I scored 62 reasonably high level, thought I had low self esteem. I am happy I havent!!


----------



## sadhana13 (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi, surprisingly i scored 46, reasonably high. thanks and encouraging


----------

